# ......



## Lil Boogie

Tonight me and my dad was on our way home from the lake fishing and hit a BIG doe. She was pregnant.... The impact broke her back legs and hips. She was dieing so we put her out of her misery. My dad wanted to leave her but I just couldn't not do something knowing she had babies inside.... So, we did an emergency C-section with my dad's knife. Obviously we did it right after we put her down. She had twin does. The second doe didn't make it home but the second doe is awesome. Standing, sucking on my finger, etc. Please pray for her. She is a DOLL! Her name is Hope.


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Dandy Hill Farm @Rancho Draco @Goatastic43 @KY Goat Girl @MellonFriend


----------



## Lil Boogie

Update; she ate two ozs of goats colostrum! She's so sleepy now Lol. She's been awesome. Walking around, falling down lol, etc.



Another update (8:31am) she's doing great.! Took two more ozs. Walking around on those stills learning how to use them Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Shes pooped and peed so those two are working Lol


----------



## Hounddog23

Good for you saving that baby !


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hounddog23 said:


> Good for you saving that baby !


Thanks! When I told my dad we HAD To a C-section he was like, huh? We ain't doing that! I was like but the fawns will die too if we don't..... I told him please let me try to save them! That there was no reason not to try. Mom was already put outta her misery and it was a matter of minutes before babies die too. So, we did the C-section in the ditch off the side of the road......


----------



## Rancho Draco

Praying she continues to do well! She's gorgeous


----------



## KY Goat Girl

She is one of the most adorable-est things I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Goatastic43

I love her name! She’s such a doll! So glad you talked your dad into saving her!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks! I'm off to a friends house to go get her more colostrum.


----------



## MellonFriend

That is the most amazing story I have ever heard! You are like the superhero guardian angel of ruminants or something, Lil Boogie. 😍


----------



## Boer Mama

Have you weighed her so you have a start weight to go by? Lucky for her, if her mom was going to get hit, she got hit by a goat person who was willing to help her ❤


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you were able to save her.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Have you weighed her so you have a start weight to go by? Lucky for her, if her mom was going to get hit, she got hit by a goat person who was willing to help her ❤


Yes, got a weight and she's taking the bottle


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, that’s amazing you could save her. Thank you for doing that.
I hope she continues to do well. She is beautiful.


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> That is the most amazing story I have ever heard! You are like the superhero guardian angel of ruminants or something, Lil Boogie. 😍


That's literally the most wonderful thing I've ever been called in my life!🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that’s amazing you could save her. Thank you for doing that.
> I hope she continues to do well. She is beautiful.


I'm sorry but when it comes to animals it isn't in my blood to give up or not try to save it, whatever it is. I just couldn't bare the thought of those babies in there literally ready to come out and them just die because we left them.... So, I basically got my dad's knife and started to cut then he took it from me and cut her wide open. I got those babies out and we both had one each cleaning them off and doing moth to mouth as they weren't breathing right. I thank God the one is still alive and doing amazing. The thought of not trying made me sick.. and when we got home and I was able to keep the one alive and rampaging around trying my best to clear her nose and throat my brother was like, " calm down! It's just a deer. So what if there's one less deer in the world...."😐


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Hope is a good name. Be sure and research what this little one needs & how much. Good job on the rescue, now the hard part starts! 🥰 Keep us posted on how she grows.


----------



## GodsGarden

Wow, this is such a sad and sweet story. I'm so thankful for your kind heart and that one survived. It's just amazing how you where able to save her. Hope that Hope stays well and healthy.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thank y'all. I'll keep y'all posted on how Hope does.


----------



## Boer Mama

You’ll have the sweetest little companion for your goats after you pull her thru 🥰
I think goats are closest to deer, so goats milk should work great… no idea on whether mineral needs vary greatly or not tho.


----------



## Tanya

Deer are hardy animals. Wel done on the rescue and compassion. They actually make great pets if they are bottle raised. But if I were you once she is big enoughfind a reserve or rescue for her. Especially while young.


----------



## Boer Mama

Tanya said:


> Deer are hardy animals. Wel done on the rescue and compassion. They actually make great pets if they are bottle raised. But if I were you once she is big enoughfind a reserve or rescue for her. Especially while young.


She’d probably have a better life on a reserve where she could be with other deer and not just goats. When would she be safely pulled thru and not need a bottle, but still be young enough to go and not assume she’s a goat? 😅
It’d be tough to let her go. Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness you are amazing, Lil Boogie!! I'm super glad you were able to at least save Hope. She is absolutely darling! Keep up the fantastic work with little Hope! I know she is in wonderful hands.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness you are amazing, Lil Boogie!! I'm super glad you were able to at least save Hope. She is absolutely darling! Keep up the fantastic work with little Hope! I know she is in wonderful hands.


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> Deer are hardy animals. Wel done on the rescue and compassion. They actually make great pets if they are bottle raised. But if I were you once she is big enoughfind a reserve or rescue for her. Especially while young.


Ive already contacted the warden. He said to keep her for a few days to make sure she's gonna make it and then we'll go from there. I'm not gonna turn her into the state, Im just gonna get her into a reserve or rescue.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Look at those blue eyes


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Arent Gods Creatures AMAZING?💘💗💞💝


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow! She's just stunning!!!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Arent Gods Creatures AMAZING?💘💗💞💝


They sure are!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

She is literally the cutest baby animal I’ve ever seen. (No offense to baby goats) I’m so happy she’s doing so well for you!!! I wish you could keep her forever.


----------



## Lil Boogie

KY Goat Girl said:


> She is literally the cutest baby animal I’ve ever seen. (No offense to baby goats) I’m so happy she’s doing so well for you!!! I wish you could keep her forever.


I CAN keep her forever. I just have to get license. Which I'm definitely not looking into...... Not at all🙃


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s why I said WISH.


----------



## Lil Boogie

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s why I said WISH.


If I can manage to get license very quickly, I can keep her. Which is what im trying to do..


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Jubillee

How stinking adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ain't she tho???!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Keep in mind meningeal worm. Best to get her to a sanctuary.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lil Boogie said:


> I CAN keep her forever. I just have to get license. Which I'm definitely not looking into...... Not at all


Literally just realized you were kidding when you said “not at all”.  I’m such a dummy. I should know you better by now.


----------



## Boer Mama

My 7yo daughter likes to look at my phone while I’m on it and she spied the pretty little blue eyed baby deer and loves it. I told her the story of how you saved her life and that her name is Hope and she just fell in love and said that’s the perfect name for her 💕
She thinks you are the luckiest person to have her even if for a short while.
What kind of license are you required to get?


----------



## Lil Boogie

KY Goat Girl said:


> Literally just realized you were kidding when you said “not at all”.  I’m such a dummy. I should know you better by now.


No, I wasn't joking. I'm looking into getting a license to keep her. At least till she's weaned and ready to go to a rescue- sanctuary.


If I got my license I could take in orphaned baby deer and other animals


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> My 7yo daughter likes to look at my phone while I’m on it and she spied the pretty little blue eyed baby deer and loves it. I told her the story of how you saved her life and that her name is Hope and she just fell in love and said that’s the perfect name for her 💕
> She thinks you are the luckiest person to have her even if for a short while.
> What kind of license are you required to get?


Aww, that's so sweet!! I'm just grateful that God is having his mercy on Hope and keeping her alive♥



It's a license to basically have a sanctuary. It can be long term or temporary care.


----------



## Jessica84

Awww very sweet story and beautiful baby. I have raised a few fawns, it’s such a cool experience to have. Not long after weaning though they tend to go out on their own and look for other deer, even with the goats around. So if you get a license to keep her and want to keep her forever I suggest very high fences. For mine though I was ok with them leaving. We have a subdivision behind us full of deer so it’s a nice safe and happy place for them.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jessica84 said:


> Awww very sweet story and beautiful baby. I have raised a few fawns, it’s such a cool experience to have. Not long after weaning though they tend to go out on their own and look for other deer, even with the goats around. So if you get a license to keep her and want to keep her forever I suggest very high fences. For mine though I was ok with them leaving. We have a subdivision behind us full of deer so it’s a nice safe and happy place for them.





Jessica84 said:


> Awww very sweet story and beautiful baby. I have raised a few fawns, it’s such a cool experience to have. Not long after weaning though they tend to go out on their own and look for other deer, even with the goats around. So if you get a license to keep her and want to keep her forever I suggest very high fences. For mine though I was ok with them leaving. We have a subdivision behind us full of deer so it’s a nice safe and happy place for them.


Gotta love fawns, right? Yeah if we got to keep forever her I'd be putting up a tall fence. And obviously she couldn't be alone, so we'd have to find another fawn to foster and raise with her. But, I'm not worried about that all right now. I'm just focused on keeping her alive and healthy, even if that means she leaves us to go to a rescue- sanctuary


----------



## Lil Boogie

Update: Hope is doing good. Pooping and peeing, she's got their nice yellow milky poops now Lol. She's still learning to take her bottle and takes about half of it then I syringe the left over. She's SUCH a sweet girl. I'll try to get pictures later after @Tngoatgal comes over for a visit. Also, she's gonna meet Hope lol


I honestly have no idea how Hope was even alive after her mom being hit by a car going 60mph.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lil Boogie said:


> I honestly have no idea how Hope was even alive after her mom being hit by a car going 60mph.


I was thinking the same thing. She’s truly special and a little miracle.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Tanya

Boer Mama said:


> She’d probably have a better life on a reserve where she could be with other deer and not just goats. When would she be safely pulled thru and not need a bottle, but still be young enough to go and not assume she’s a goat? 😅
> It’d be tough to let her go. Lol


At 10 weeks she should be weened. You would need a reserve by then. Hand reered does do not make good mommas.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Update: I slept for a while to rest up. Since getting little Hope it's been hard to catch a break to even think about sleeping. So, about an hour ago I got up and took Hope outside. Been out there with her until like 10mins ago. She walks so good now without falling over! She walks faster now too. She pooped a LOT and peed a gallon.... Lol. So, she has a full belly and has emptied her bladder and gut Lol. Whilst filling that tum tum


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Me too. She's about to take a trip with us to my grandma's house Lol. She's so sleepy! She'll probably sleep the whole time we are up there Lol. We are gonna work in the garden so she can be in the shade while we work


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## luvmyherd

That is the greatest story EVER!!

There is a deer rescue near me that regularly puts out pleas for goat milk. So I assume that is the best thing for them.
I hope little Hope makes it and has a wonderful life no matter where. I know me and I would be trying to obtain a license.
Where are you? In California I fear we would be arrested for interfering at all.


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 229847
> 
> That is the greatest story EVER!!
> 
> There is a deer rescue near me that regularly puts out pleas for goat milk. So I assume that is the best thing for them.
> I hope little Hope makes it and has a wonderful life no matter where. I know me and I would be trying to obtain a license.
> Where are you? In California I fear we would be arrested for interfering at all.


Thank you. I hope she continues to thrive. 

I'm in GA.


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## luvmyherd

Lil Boogie said:


> I'm in GA.


Huge difference from CA. We are forced to leave road kill lie rather than toss it into the back of the truck. (Like my niece did when we visited her in Arkansas.)😖


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hope and her bed match. That is too cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> Huge difference from CA. We are forced to leave road kill lie rather than toss it into the back of the truck. (Like my niece did when we visited her in Arkansas.)😖


Awe man! I'd hate that


----------



## Lil Boogie

FizzyGoats said:


> Hope and her bed match. That is too cute.


They do!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well Hope is finally taking her bottle with no problem! She's getting on the nipple herself and drinking to her hearts desire! I'll try to get a pic later


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear, good work.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks, toth!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Idk what I get myself into these days LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well guys, I'm going to try to get my license.... I just can't bare the thought of not having Hope. I get emotional just thinking about it.... So, I'm going to try to get them so I can help her AND be able to take in other babies of different kinds and rehab them then place them in sanctuary's. I've always been fascinated at deer. Sure I love eating them, but I also am very compassionate towards them as well. You have to have respect for those animals. Hunting deer in my life has thuaght me so much. Patience, learning to stay calm, etc. Point is I really respect these animals and I know there are a LOT of babies in GA that A, their mom gets hit and no one wants to help baby, so many different things happen. We have a lot of people in our surrounding areas that kill deer out of season... Mainly in the spring when they fawn.... Then, the fawn are left for dead .... So, to be able to help those babies would mean the world to me. Deer aren't JUST food. Their like any other animals. Very compassionate and loving beings, who steal your heart. So, to be able to rehab baby deer till ready to go to a sanctuary would mean so much to me. So, I'm gonna try my BEST to get my license soon!!!! And I'd be able to take in other wild animals as well.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I really, really hope you are able to get a license!! Sounds like you have everything all thought out for the good of all the wild animals in your area that need help. 🥰 If you do get a license, it will be so amazing to follow Hope's journey as well as other babies/animals you take in. Best of luck! 💕


----------



## luvmyherd

Lil Boogie said:


> Sure I love eating them, but I also am very compassionate towards them as well.


 I feel the same way about my goats.

Best of luck on getting your rehab.🦌🦔🐅🐧🦉🐦🐿🦏🦄


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lil Boogie said:


> Well guys, I'm going to try to get my license.... I just can't bare the thought of not having Hope. I get emotional just thinking about it.... So, I'm going to try to get them so I can help her AND be able to take in other babies of different kinds and rehab them then place them in sanctuary's. I've always been fascinated at deer. Sure I love eating them, but I also am very compassionate towards them as well. You have to have respect for those animals. Hunting deer in my life has thuaght me so much. Patience, learning to stay calm, etc. Point is I really respect these animals and I know there are a LOT of babies in GA that A, their mom gets hit and no one wants to help baby, so many different things happen. We have a lot of people in our surrounding areas that kill deer out of season... Mainly in the spring when they fawn.... Then, the fawn are left for dead .... So, to be able to help those babies would mean the world to me. Deer aren't JUST food. Their like any other animals. Very compassionate and loving beings, who steal your heart. So, to be able to rehab baby deer till ready to go to a sanctuary would mean so much to me. So, I'm gonna try my BEST to get my license soon!!!! And I'd be able to take in other wild animals as well.


I agree! I’ve always loved deer too! I think of them kinda like goats. They each have their own amazing personality and they are beautiful to see. All animals are special but there’s just something about goats and deer that really steals my heart and draws my eye.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks y'all!! My parents are on board!


----------



## littleheathens

She's so beautiful! What an exciting experience for you- quite a dramatic start to a really wonderful story. I'm curious to hear the rest!

Someone just posted on my local nextdoor that they were looking for a home for an orphaned raccoon. They, of course, tempted us with a video of the little fluffer.


----------



## Lil Boogie

littleheathens said:


> She's so beautiful! What an exciting experience for you- quite a dramatic start to a really wonderful story. I'm curious to hear the rest!
> 
> Someone just posted on my local nextdoor that they were looking for a home for an orphaned raccoon. They, of course, tempted us with a video of the little fluffer.


Aw, I'd totally take a baby raccoon! They are so fun to have as pets!


----------



## MellonFriend

That is so awesome! I hope you have no trouble getting your license!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! Oh I really hope you can get it!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks you two!


----------



## Tanya

@Lil Boogie you just brought tears to my eyes. I am so going to miss my homenext year.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

SHe is so cute🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> @Lil Boogie you just brought tears to my eyes. I am so going to miss my homenext year.


Awe, are you moving?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Lamancha Lady said:


> SHe is so cute🥰


Oh you have no idea! She's absolutely stunning, but her personality is just so, so beautiful. I've had loads of babies. Rabbits, turkey, puppies, kittens, chicks, baby quail, goats, sheep, calves, baby frogs, fish, even a silver fox once. But never, never have any of them have been as sweet as Hope. She is literally the most sweetest, friendliest, calm and well mannered baby I've ever met. There is truly something so special about fawns. It's like looking into the eyes of an angel ♥


----------



## Lil Boogie

Update: Hope is absolutely AMAZING! She's eating 100% perfect now without any issues. She's standing wonderfully, without falling. She can run now and squeaks when I leave her side lol. Seriously, she only speaks, and it's ADORABLE!


----------



## EJskeleton

Awwwww I'm so jealous of you. Is it difficult to get a license? My mom and I have always wanted a pet deer 😆


----------



## luvmyherd

EJskeleton said:


> Awwwww I'm so jealous of you.


My thoughts exactly!!!!! What an amazing adventure.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I'm just here for the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Exactly.


----------



## Lil Boogie

EJskeleton said:


> Awwwww I'm so jealous of you. Is it difficult to get a license? My mom and I have always wanted a pet deer 😆


It's not too difficult. You have to answer a 80 question test and get your "facility" inspected. It can be your house, garage, etc


----------



## Lil Boogie

Update: I and my dad just got off the phone with the warden. He said keep it on the low, and that we can keep her!!!!!🤩🤩🤩🤩. I was told by THE WARDEN, to keep her?? This is why I love having him as a family friend 🤣


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! That’s great! I’m sure he knows your great with animals, so he let you keep her.


----------



## littleheathens

Our friends had baby fawn twins a few years ago and found them to be pretty difficult as they got a little older...they were so attached but needy, curious, and still had a wild animal instinct. It was a mix of domestication and wild that didn't work for them. When they were weaned they started wandering farther until they kept going, and the humans were glad for it. Don't be hard on yourself if it doesn't turn out the way you want or expect! It's a big experiment.


----------



## double j

Lil Boogie said:


> Update: I and my dad just got off the phone with the warden. He said keep it on the low, and that we can keep her!!!!!. I was told by THE WARDEN, to keep her?? This is why I love having him as a family friend


That's great, glad you get to keep her. We have a warden friend that let us keep a raccoon and some squirrels. We let the raccoon go but we still have the squirrels.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s great Lil Boogie!


----------



## Lil Boogie

littleheathens said:


> Our friends had baby fawn twins a few years ago and found them to be pretty difficult as they got a little older...they were so attached but needy, curious, and still had a wild animal instinct. It was a mix of domestication and wild that didn't work for them. When they were weaned they started wandering farther until they kept going, and the humans were glad for it. Don't be hard on yourself if it doesn't turn out the way you want or expect! It's a big experiment.


Oh yes I know how they love to wander. We have 13 acres that we could fence in with high enough fence (7-8 feet) if we had our license, which I'm working on getting. It's not legal to put a deer in a fence if you don't have license. So, I'm doing my best. For now she's living with us in the house


----------



## Tanya

Lil Boogie said:


> Awe, are you moving?


Sadly yes. In January we will be in our new home.


----------



## luvmyherd

I am so happy you're in the clear for now. Your gut will tell you what is best for her and you as time goes by. You are amazing and I think you will have an amazing sanctuary some day. I may even donate to it😍


----------



## MellonFriend

I bet that feels awesome to get validation from the warden!


----------



## GodsGarden

That's awesome to hear! I told some family members about Hope and it made them happy to hear about your kindness to her (and the lamb). Keep it up.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> Sadly yes. In January we will be in our new home.


Awe man...😕


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> I am so happy you're in the clear for now. Your gut will tell you what is best for her and you as time goes by. You are amazing and I think you will have an amazing sanctuary some day. I may even donate to it😍


Thank you! I just had someone bring me three baby racoons earlier 😅.... I didn't take them, because I've literally got too much going on right now to even THINK about it lol. But omg, they were DARLING!


----------



## Tanya

At least they were not Girraffe's or bears......


----------



## Lil Boogie

GodsGarden said:


> That's awesome to hear! I told some family members about Hope and it made them happy to hear about your kindness to her (and the lamb). Keep it up.


Aw!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> At least they were not Girraffe's or bears......


I'd take a baby bear Lol


----------



## Tanya

A baby bear could be interesting


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> A baby bear could be interesting


Definitely! We have three cubes hanging around here a few years ago and they were fluff balls!


----------



## Boer Mama

My daughter was asking me if you have any more cute pics of Hope 😂💕🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> My daughter was asking me if you have any more cute pics of Hope 😂💕🍀


Not yet lol. I'll have to take some. I've been slammed with everything and just bit been focused on taking pictures lol. So, I'll try to get some at her next feeding


----------



## Boer Mama

No rush- whenever you can 😊
Don’t forget to take time to breathe 😅


----------



## brigieboo

Boer Mama said:


> My daughter was asking me if you have any more cute pics of Hope 😂💕🍀


i'm wondering the same


----------



## luvmyherd

We love seeing updates of the little darling. 💖 🌷💞
Thank you for all you have done for her.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> No rush- whenever you can 😊
> Don’t forget to take time to breathe 😅


Yep, still no pics lol. I've been laying around today and have turned my phone off for the day.. so, I forgot to take pictures


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> We love seeing updates of the little darling. 💖 🌷💞
> Thank you for all you have done for her.


Aw! Thanks! I'll do my best to get pictures tomorrow... But with my plate over flowing it gets hard to remember things..


----------



## luvmyherd

Back to bears:








Bandon Oregon in 2006. We got to hold the cub while the keeper gave it a bottle. Thrill of our lives.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s so cool!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow 😮


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just a couple of Bear Huggers!😁🤣😂 So cute.....!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## Lil Boogie

Y'all, ive came to a very, very hard decision. I know it's for Hopes welfare, though. I really, really love her. But know that all animals need to be with more of their kind and at the moment I just don't think I could handle another baby deer. So, I've decided to let her go to a sanctuary. The warden is finding a good one, so we'll probably have her for another week or two whilst he finds one. You have no idea how hard this decision is. It breaks my heart. But to think of everything she'd be missing out on makes me feel even worse. So, for her wellbeing, welfare, and happiness I've decided to let her go. I just want her to be healthy and happy! And this is the best thing going forward that I could do for her. 😊


----------



## Tanya

Respect


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think thats a very mature decision. To put her requirements before your feelings.. I agree. They need lessons humans cant teach. Im sorry its so painful.


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s a good, though sad and hard, decision. Much respect! Sending hugs


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thank y'all. All I wanted in the beginning was to save Hope. And, I have accomplished my goals. She is alive and healthy, and happy. She has taught me so, so much. Also how to do a C-section lol. In all seriousness, this little doe has changed me. In the end all I want is for her to be happy, healthy, and have a good life. Even if it means her leaving to be elsewhere. She has impacted me and my whole families lives, and a lot of others! She has brought a smile to lots of people. Even my stone cold uncle lol. But, I just want her to continue to do good. So, I came to this hard choice. But, like I said, it's the best thing I can do for her going forward. And one of the best parts is all of you have been here watching her grow and become strong!


----------



## AmyM505

What a beautiful story!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm sure you've made the best decision for Hope. You've done an amazing thing. 🤗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sounds like you are definitely making the right decision....even if it isn't easy. Hope sure is one super lucky fawn to have you in her life. 💕

(PS: We'd all still love to see some more pictures of Hope whenever you get the chance; no rush 😄)


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sure you've made the best decision for Hope. You've done an amazing thing. 🤗





Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Sounds like you are definitely making the right decision....even if it isn't easy. Hope sure is one super lucky fawn to have you in her life. 💕
> 
> (PS: We'd all still love to see some more pictures of Hope whenever you get the chance; no rush 😄)


Thank y'all two❤

I've tried to upload pics but it won't let me for some reason


----------



## luvmyherd

I do understand the pain of such a decision. You gave her a life and can forever be proud of that.🦌❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> I do understand the pain of such a decision. You gave her a life and can forever be proud of that.🦌❤


Very true. I will never forget about this. It will be with me til the end of my life❤


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lil Boogie, I know Hope has a place in your heart that will last possibly the rest of your life. Part of loving is the ability to let go for the better good of an animal. Hope will be happier living with others of her own kind and learning how to be a deer are lessons she needs to learn. Believe it or not, the depth of that love is often times measured by your willingness to put their needs ahead of your own.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I am so sorry you won’t be able to keep her but I respect your decision to let her live a happy life as a deer and not your pet.  I sure will miss seeing pictures of her though. It was wonderful getting to follow her journey this far and I know that both you, and Hope, will have changed lives because of your quick thinking and willingness to give her a chance at life on that Sunday night almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lil Boogie

NigerianNewbie said:


> Lil Boogie, I know Hope has a place in your heart that will last possibly the rest of your life. Part of loving is the ability to let go for the better good of an animal. Hope will be happier living with others of her own kind and learning how to be a deer are lessons she needs to learn. Believe it or not, the depth of that love is often times measured by your willingness to put their needs ahead of your own.


Very, very true. This is why I have to do as Moers said and put her before my feelings.


----------



## Lil Boogie

KY Goat Girl said:


> I am so sorry you won’t be able to keep her but I respect your decision to let her live a happy life as a deer and not your pet.  I sure will miss seeing pictures of her though. It was wonderful getting to follow her journey this far and I know that both you, and Hope, will have changed lives because of your quick thinking and willingness to give her a chance at life on that Sunday night almost 2 weeks ago.


Well, I'll be getting updates and pictures from whoever she ends up with. I won't have it any other way.... So, I'll post those pictures here when I get them.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'm glad she is going to a good home. I know it's hard for you though. Sending hugs!


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Lil Boogie

We are now 7lbs!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is soooooo pretty! Just ADORABLE! Good Job!💗💞


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, she's just adorable and her conformation looks pretty darn good too. 😍😋😅 How much did she weigh when you first got her?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

She's beautiful!


----------



## MellonFriend

She could not be more beautiful. 🥰



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> her conformation looks pretty darn good too. 😍😋😅


😂 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a nice topline and shoulder placement! 😂😂😂😍😍😍


----------



## Boer Mama

Such a pretty girl… I was also curious what her original weight was. So tiny!


----------



## Lil Boogie

She was a little over 5lbs


----------



## Goatastic43

Such a cute pie!  She’s grown a bunch!


----------



## Tanya

You are amazing. The choices you make define your character and will always stand you by in tough times. You are certainly a forward thinker. I am reading a book about emotional intellegence and for your age, you got plenty of that. Well done on working so well with her. #Respect.


----------



## Boer Mama

I just weighed my cat and she’s like 13lbs 😂
Just to compare the tiny size of Hope ❤


----------



## luvmyherd

She has such a pretty face!
Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> You are amazing. The choices you make define your character and will always stand you by in tough times. You are certainly a forward thinker. I am reading a book about emotional intellegence and for your age, you got plenty of that. Well done on working so well with her. #Respect.


Thank you so much. It means a lot😭❤❤❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> I just weighed my cat and she’s like 13lbs 😂
> Just to compare the tiny size of Hope ❤


That's a big cat😂. My aunt's cat weighs 21lbs👀


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> She has such a pretty face!
> Thank you for the pictures.


No problem!


----------



## Jubillee

Aww what a pretty girl! I'm glad you have come to terms with what to do with her. What a blessing, the time she has had with your family and the impact she's made. Now she can learn how to thrive as a deer, due to your love and concern. If you had just left, she'd never have had the chance. <3


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Aww what a pretty girl! I'm glad you have come to terms with what to do with her. What a blessing, the time she has had with your family and the impact she's made. Now she can learn how to thrive as a deer, due to your love and concern. If you had just left, she'd never have had the chance. <3


I do feel as though she's made an impact on a lot, a lot of people. I'm very thankful for little Hope. She's growing so fast! Already 8lbs, I weighed her last night


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## luvmyherd

So beautiful.


----------



## Tanya

She sure is gonne miss her bed. She is beautiful.


----------



## MellonFriend

She's definitely looking bigger! Such a pretty girl. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> She sure is gonne miss her bed. She is beautiful.


The bed will be going with her. She's SO attached to it! Although Vanna won't be happy as that's her doggie bed lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww she looks so comfy!🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awwwww, love her little hoof hanging off the edge of the bed. 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m glad she gets to keep her bed 💕
Even tho she’ll outgrow it 😂


----------



## Rancho Draco

She is just so gorgeous. It looks like her color is changing already 😢


----------



## Goatastic43

She’s just to stinking cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Lil Boogie

@Boer Mama you can tell your daughter I uploaded these pictures just for her lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Hope looks good, comfy, and cool during this heat wave!😂🤣💖💗🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww Hope looks good, comfy, and cool during this heat wave!😂🤣💖💗🥰


Yep lol. She is the most spoiled deer I know Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

She’s just the sweetest thing in the world!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

Lil Boogie said:


> @Boer Mama you can tell your daughter I uploaded these pictures just for her lol


Omg- she’s gonna love them! I just dropped her off to stay the next couple nights at her friends house so I can wake up really early and go ride so she’s gonna have to wait to see them. Lol
But she’s gonna love them so much- Hope is so precious 💕


----------



## luvmyherd

💞💗💗💖❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well guys..... I have to say, we are probably gonna have to keep Hope. We went to a farm of my friends and CONVENIENTLY they had pet deer! She told me you can get a permit in GA that allows you to have TWO pet deer! After my dad heard that, omg... He's like, we are KEEPING her! My dad has NEVER been like this before with an animal. Everytime I say something about her leaving he gets sad and emotional.. which I understand. We are so attached to her, y'all have no idea.. we have called places, but apparently nobody around here takes in deer at sanctuarys... But they take in bears??.??? Anywho, I contacted Jimmy Houston, a retired fisherman in Oklahoma who has a deer sanctuary to see if he'd take her or know anybody who would, and this is what he told me, "I'd just keep her with the goats. They pretty similar and have pretty much the same needs. Love, Jimmy."!! (Not to be a nerd but.... IM A HUGE FAN OF HIS AND OMGGGGG I CANT BELIEVE HE REPLIED TO MEEEEEE!!!!!!) My mom and I are about to start doing research on the permit and license, and get them. When I said I get emotional before about thinking of her leaving, well, I wasn't just talking about me.... I was talking about my whole family. All of us are so connected and emotionally attached to Hope because of what happened and what weve went through with her. Also, she's officially 4 weeks old as of last Sunday!


----------



## Goatastic43

I had a feeling you were going to keep her! She sure is a cutie and I know she’ll have a great life on your farm! ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

Goatastic43 said:


> I had a feeling you were going to keep her! She sure is a cutie and I know she’ll have a great life on your farm! ❤


Thankie! Obviously we'll give it a couple weeks, if we find somewhere good! If not, oh well lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s exciting!


----------



## Tanya

Oh they are such joys to have as they get oldee.... i am speaking of expeeience... Hope will make you so happy.


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY 😁


----------



## luvmyherd

How cool.
I literally laughed out loud at the story of your father. My dad was always saying, "No more pets!!" Then I would drag something home and he would end up taking care of it.
I didn't even try with my kids. They knew we were soft touches and brought home anything breathing.
Never had a deer though.
Good luck and I hope you have many happy years with Hope.


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 231656
> 
> How cool.
> I literally laughed out loud at the story of your father. My dad was always saying, "No more pets!!" Then I would drag something home and he would end up taking care of it.
> I didn't even try with my kids. They knew we were soft touches and brought home anything breathing.
> Never had a deer though.
> Good luck and I hope you have many happy years with Hope.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Tanya

The joy of a tame deer


----------



## Boer Mama

My daughter loved Hopes new pics (of course!) and said she wished we were your neighbor and knew you so we could come see Hope all the time 😂
I think Hope will be happy to continue to live with you guys and be spoiled… she already looks at you guys as her family and she has the goats to romp with when she feels like she wants more. Lol
And now you will be able to keep us all updated with her antics 🍀❤👌


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> My daughter loved Hopes new pics (of course!) and said she wished we were your neighbor and knew you so we could come see Hope all the time 😂
> I think Hope will be happy to continue to live with you guys and be spoiled… she already looks at you guys as her family and she has the goats to romp with when she feels like she wants more. Lol
> And now you will be able to keep us all updated with her antics 🍀❤👌


I'd love for y'all to my my neighbors lol!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> View attachment 231742
> 
> The joy of a tame deer


Purdy! Love Fallow


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Boer Mama

On our way home last night we stopped as we were coming down the hill and watched a cpl does with their babies out in the meadow… I’m surprised Gracie hasnt mentioned trying to tame them so she can have one like Hope 🤣

Hope sure is enjoying your bed… how big is she now? Big kitty size or still little kitty size? Lol
Have you ventured her out in your yard yet?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> On our way home last night we stopped as we were coming down the hill and watched a cpl does with their babies out in the meadow… I’m surprised Gracie hasnt mentioned trying to tame them so she can have one like Hope 🤣
> 
> Hope sure is enjoying your bed… how big is she now? Big kitty size or still little kitty size? Lol
> Have you ventured her out in your yard yet?


Oh yah she loves going to the yard and playing! And she's probably 12-13lbs. Haven't weighed her again


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Boer Mama

Awe- she looks even smaller in that big yard… lucky little girl 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Awe- she looks even smaller in that big yard… lucky little girl 🥰


Yeah, she's got 13 acres all to herself lol


----------



## luvmyherd

Little Hope has stolen the hearts of TGS! Of that I am certain.
💖 🦌💓
Congratulations on a job well done. Raising a wild animal is always risky and you have done an amazing job. You have a right to be very proud indeed.
🎊🎉🎇🎆🌠


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> Little Hope has stolen the hearts of TGS! Of that I am certain.
> 💖 🦌💓
> Congratulations on a job well done. Raising a wild animal is always risky and you have done an amazing job. You have a right to be very proud indeed.
> 🎊🎉🎇🎆🌠


Why thank you! She is indeed a little love bug who steals everyone's heart! 


Btw, she LOVES little pieces of bread!


----------



## Boer Mama

Lil Boogie said:


> Yeah, she's got 13 acres all to herself lol


You could grow your own grass hay on some of that so she can eat it in winter 😅😜🍀


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> You could grow your own grass hay on some of that so she can eat it in winter 😅😜🍀


True!


----------



## Lil Boogie

At 9:30 tonight, Hope turned 5 weeks old!


----------



## MellonFriend

Happy five week birthday, Hope! 🎂 How time flies.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness how I just want to squeeze her cute and fluffy wittle cheeks!! 😍 Happy five week old birthday, Hope! You are such a lucky little fawn. 😊


----------



## Goatastic43

I can’t believe she’s already 5 weeks old!!  Such a cutie! You have done such a good job with her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She looks like she has grown. She is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy 5 week cutie.


----------



## luvmyherd

Happy 5 week birthday!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

What I came home to tonight lol. Tomorrow Hope will be 6 WEEKS!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## luvmyherd

What a wonderful welcome home. 💞


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is growing alot! Just beautiful! 💞💕


----------



## Tanya

I want to see her at 12 weeks...


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those L-O-N-G LEGS!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂


----------



## luvmyherd

I 💗 all the pictures.
And yes, those are some LONG legs.


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s definitely lay claim to your bed! 😆
She’s so cute, I’d have a hard time scootching her over. Lol 

also- is she really and truly litter trained?
Honestly… the first pic tonight, the shadow on your bed from holding your phone up made it look like she’d had an accident. I had to look again… don’t tell Hope! 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> She’s definitely lay claim to your bed! 😆
> She’s so cute, I’d have a hard time scootching her over. Lol
> 
> also- is she really and truly litter trained?
> Honestly… the first pic tonight, the shadow on your bed from holding your phone up made it look like she’d had an accident. I had to look again… don’t tell Hope! 😂


Idk bout litter trained but she has a spot in our front room where she LOVEs to pee. Infront of the TV... lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Hey, if she has a spot then you can leave it prepped for her. Spot trained. Lol


----------



## BrookeCHope

You named her after me!


----------



## toth boer goats

😊


----------



## luvmyherd

She looks so healthy. Have you had her exclusively on goat milk?


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> She looks so healthy. Have you had her exclusively on goat milk?


Yes


----------



## luvmyherd

You are amazing.
And so is Hope.


----------



## Jubillee

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> You are amazing.
> And so is Hope.


Awe, thank you!


----------



## JML Farms

Love the story! Glad Hope is doing so well. You sound like a lady I know. Right now she has two fawns, a possum, and a squirrel! We call her Elly Mae.


----------



## Lil Boogie

JML Farms said:


> Love the story! Glad Hope is doing so well. You sound like a lady I know. Right now she has two fawns, a possum, and a squirrel! We call her Elly Mae.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Boer Mama

I love the pic with Hopes head on your little dog! So cute ❤
what is she weighing these days?

wanna know something silly? I just spent the last few minutes searching for this thread so I could tell you we need an update on Hope… I should have known you’d be posting an update and just patiently waited for it 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> I love the pic with Hopes head on your little dog! So cute ❤
> what is she weighing these days?
> 
> wanna know something silly? I just spent the last few minutes searching for this thread so I could tell you we need an update on Hope… I should have known you’d be posting an update and just patiently waited for it 😂


Oh god. Haven't been able to wish her because she won't stay still long enough lol. I'm guessing 35lbs. Or maybe even 40lbs. She's getting HEAVY!


----------



## Boer Mama

Wow that’s a big jump! 
you’ll have to have someone hold her while standing on the scale of you need to get a real weight on her…
She’s doing so good 😊
So, since she’s staked claim to your bed, where do you sleep now that she’s so big? 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

I sleep on the edge lol😂😂😂


----------



## MellonFriend

I too was just wondering how hope was. Looks like she's doing good! 😆


----------



## luvmyherd

Wow! And with the doggie; just too cute.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Goat

Oh thank you so much for saving her good job she is so cute and I love the pick of hope with your little dog


----------



## K.B.

So cute


----------



## Tanya

You can be so glad she is a doe and not a stag. She is looking so comfortable. Thank you for the update.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yep! No y'all!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Np*


----------



## Lil Boogie

Guys, Hope is in need of a lot of prayers. She dislocated her jaw tonight. Doesn't seem to be broke, thankfully.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh No!!
Poor baby. Only the best possible thoughts for her recovery.🥺


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> Oh No!!
> Poor baby. Only the best possible thoughts for her recovery.🥺


If its broken, we'll have to put her down.. I'm pretty positive its just out of place though


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh my gosh!! Prayers for Hope! How did she do that?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boers4ever said:


> Oh my gosh!! Prayers for Hope! How did she do that?


She got her head stuck in a fence, that was a welded panel. That's all I know. I don't know why or how, but I found the spot her head was in. There's hair all over it.


----------



## Lil Boogie

I got her a shot of Banamine and she seems to be better, laying there in ease. Tomorrow morning we'll see if we can take her in. She did take her bottle somehow, thankfully.. but she was wining the whole time...in pain. But that was before her shot. Now that it's kicked in, she's definitely more comfortable


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh no 🥺
I was so excited about an update on Hope and cute pictures and weight gain… this was not what I thought. I’m so sorry she’s hurting!
I’m praying it can be relocated and healed up quickly! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is Hope this morning? Poor little one.


----------



## toth boer goats

An X-ray should be done, to make sure.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Good news yall! Its not broke! After a few hours of having that shot in her system last night, the swelling went down and it didnt look as bad as we thought. We took her to the chiropractor and he adujsted her, she did amazing! I fed her bottle to her as she got the adjustment. He said "ive done other animals, but never even been this close to a deer" and petted her. I handed her bottle to him and he couldn't stop smiling at her😋. I got an adjustment while I was there too because ive been having terrible back/hip pains. Im just so happy Hope is so much better. Tomorrow shell be going back for another adjustment, amd she'll be on pain meds for a couple more days to be safe.

Pix from last night: and yes, she slept on the bed for the first time since like 4-5 days ago, and loved it lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Oh no 🥺
> I was so excited about an update on Hope and cute pictures and weight gain… this was not what I thought. I’m so sorry she’s hurting!
> I’m praying it can be relocated and healed up quickly! 🙏🍀🙏


Sorry... I just figured yall would want to be kept up to date on her health. Shes eating her bottle really well so that's good


----------



## Yuki

So glad she is ok!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Awesome news! She's such a sweetie but I have my suspicions she's causing trouble to win back her bed rights...


----------



## Boer Mama

Awe, having cuddle time with you is good for her soul ❤
she’ll bounce back in no time. So good to hear! What a scare- that little stinker! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for the update.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh what a relief! 😀I was worried about her all day. 😅 She looks so comfy on _her_ bed.😋


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! So glad it went well!


----------



## Goatastic43

Hallelujah! That’s so good to hear!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Okay so Hope got her second shot of pain meds. Shes doing good, waiting to be let out of her big kennel to get up on the bed again lol.. she already ate her two bottles but I'll probably offer her a half another one here in a bit. It's 1:55am as I'm typing this and I just got back in from feeding.. Been a long, busy day. Gotta get up at 6am to get my dad and brothers up and about ready to go to work, then I have to feed all the animals and by that time I'm sure it'll be 10ish. Then at like 11-12 Hope goes to the chiropractor again for another adjustment. Pray it goes well please!! Now, I have to feed Niblette, Vanna, our new boy (Niblettes Brother), see about getting Hope another bottle, get myself some pain relief because I just can't take this pain in my hips... I won't be able to sleep if I don't take something. Then I have to fold some cloths, feed Maple and get to bed. Gn TGS, I will update y'all tomorrow when we get back from the chiropractor. Gn, bye peeps....


----------



## FizzyGoats

My gosh, you are running yourself ragged taking care of all the animals. I hope you carve out a bit of time to rest take care of yourself. 

Hope is so adorable. I’m hoping and praying all goes well with the second adjustment today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are way too young to be having that type of pain. Im concerned about whats going on with you physically & emotionally. If you dont take care of your body, no one will take care of your animals the way you do. So please, slow down. I know of stretches, all kinds of natural ways to help alleviate pain, and repair damage. Please pm me. Ill do my best to help you.


----------



## Boer Mama

Your chiro should be able to help get hips back in place and then advise stretches to help. My dad has to do stretches while laying on his back every morning before getting up. All the riding he’s done has take a bit of toll on his hood and knees.
I know even just sleeping with a pillow under my knees (when on my back) or between my knees when side sleeping, helps my hips out. Sometimes I’d feel like a Barbie who somebody just pulled the leg out. Lol
But yes, you have a lot of people and animals depending on you, so you gotta take care of yourself in order to care for all of them.

prayers continued for little Hope 🙏❤🙏


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad it isn’t broke. 

Adorable 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

Such good news.
Yes! We do want updates even if unpleasant. Hoping for a true happy ending for your lovely Hope.
I will add my wishes for you to be able to take the time to care for yourself.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks everyone. The adjustment went well today! He said he thinks that she MIGHT need to come back Wednesday for one last adjustment, but that's if she doesn't continue to improve. Which, thankfully she is doing amazing. She did great and loved being pet by everyone lol.



Thank y'all, I try to take care of myself best I can, but it's hard when obviously my animals come first. And I know that I HAVE to be in good shape to be able to put them first. Today my thighs feel better after that adjustment but my hips still hurt. Today I went ahead and got another adjustment and my hips feel okay now. So I'm hoping that'll be enough to get them straightened out with whatever is going on. I might get another one on Wednesday, possibly.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are way too young to be having that type of pain. Im concerned about whats going on with you physically & emotionally. If you dont take care of your body, no one will take care of your animals the way you do. So please, slow down. I know of stretches, all kinds of natural ways to help alleviate pain, and repair damage. Please pm me. Ill do my best to help you.


Thank you Moers for offering to help me. I've had this happen before, and it generally will go away then come back later on in a couple months. It's been doing it for two years, and they are pretty sure it's because of my feet problems Ive had my whole life.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Glad Hope is doing better! You need a break! 😅


----------



## Yuki

Thats good news! You definitely need to take care of yourself too. Hope y’all both can heal😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Boer Mama

You and Hope have your chiro dates together ❤
some chiropractors are amazing and can really help you out… they are not all equal tho.
I hope you guys have a good one and both do well with your adjustments 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> You and Hope have your chiro dates together ❤
> some chiropractors are amazing and can really help you out… they are not all equal tho.
> I hope you guys have a good one and both do well with your adjustments 😊


Thanks. Yes, Dr. Baker is amazing. He's a great chiropractor. I went to Dr. ball for ages, but he never really helped me. Baker has definitely helped me a lot in the past. He's also informed me of possible surgery that I may have to have, that I wouldn't have even known about if I wouldn't have went to him. So, I'm very, very thankful for Mr Baker.


----------



## Lil Boogie

It's 3:10am and I'm finally in bed. Hope is doing good, she got another pain med shot and ate her two bottles of goats milk like normal. This is a very short update as I'm so tired I am about to drop my phone on my face ... So, gn TGS, I will return to you with more updates, hopefully good ones tomorrow. Gonna be a busy day so it'll probably be really alte before I get on here. But anywho, gn.


----------



## luvmyherd

💖


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wellllll guys, last night Hope felt so good she didn't even get any pain meds. She took her bottle like a champ, I pushed in on her jaw where it's been hurting so bad and she literally could care less. So that tells me most of the pain is gone. So, she's definitely getting better a LOT quicker than I thought she would! I know Dr. Baker helped her a lot


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Woohoo! That’s great!


----------



## luvmyherd

Go Hope!!! 😻


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s such great news! 💕🙏💕


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well guys, Hope is back to her normal self! She's so much better! She acts like nothing every happens. Which deer are very good at hiding pain, but she no longer pulls away when I touch he jaw. Which means no pain!!! Thank y'all for all the support and good thoughts!


----------



## Boer Mama

What did she weigh in at the vets? I forgot to ask. Lol
She seems so big out there with the goats!
Im glad she’s fully recovered with no lingering pain 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> What did she weigh in at the vets? I forgot to ask. Lol
> She seems so big out there with the goats!
> Im glad she’s fully recovered with no lingering pain 🍀❤🍀


She didn't go to the vet, remember? Twas our chiropractor


----------



## Boer Mama

Lil Boogie said:


> She didn't go to the vet, remember? Twas our chiropractor


For some reason I thought a vet visit first for the pain meds. I’m probably mixing different threads up in my mind 🥴
Well… you’ll have to get a new weight in her soon! She really looks like she’s been growing so good… she’ll lose her spots before you know it! Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well what does she weigh anyway?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Great job getting her through that. Hope is a fighter. She’s getting so big and she’s absolutely beautiful!


----------



## luvmyherd

She.is.so.BIG!!!!🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> For some reason I thought a vet visit first for the pain meds. I’m probably mixing different threads up in my mind 🥴
> Well… you’ll have to get a new weight in her soon! She really looks like she’s been growing so good… she’ll lose her spots before you know it! Lol


I have a good friend who gave me the meds. As soon as I asked if she had any she said how much do I need. She's nice like that. Love her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww shes is growing and turning into a beautiful doe!


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## toth boer goats

How sweet.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I still love her topline 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those EARS! Love them! She is getting so big! Youve done a GREAT JOB with her!💕😁🥰


----------



## luvmyherd

Awesome!!
I can't believe those ears!
She is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Boer Mama

Even my daughter said ‘she grew! She looks so much bigger now!’
She was worried you had to ‘let her go’ once she was grown up. I told her you get to keep her 🥰

she looks like a little lady now ❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That face is a heart melter! 🥺💗


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Even my daughter said ‘she grew! She looks so much bigger now!’
> She was worried you had to ‘let her go’ once she was grown up. I told her you get to keep her 🥰
> 
> she looks like a little lady now ❤


Awe lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hope is doing well. Her jaw still looks a bit outta line but not bad at all. She's moved back out and has been doing good. Although, some mornings we'll go feed her and she'll have little skint spots on her nose, face, ears or her neck. So we have been trying to figure it out. We think at night she gets scared at things and runs into the fence or pases around the pen trying to get out, and scraping her face on the fence. So, I'll be locking her up in a large kennel every night for a couple days to see if nomore spots show up. If so, the. I'll know to just keep locking her up.

She's doing good though


----------



## ksalvagno

She looks good. Sure is growing.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s great 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie

ksalvagno said:


> She looks good. Sure is growing.


She is!


----------



## Lil Boogie

🦌


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s just so cute… she’s pacing the fence trying to find her way back to _her_ bed 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> She’s just so cute… she’s pacing the fence trying to find her way back to _her_ bed 😅





Boer Mama said:


> She’s just so cute… she’s pacing the fence trying to find her way back to _her_ bed 😅


That's exactly what she does. When we let her out of the goats pen she runs up on our back porch, stands up and beats on the door with her front feet til we let her in Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Okay it's coming a bad storm here so she's staying in the house tonight. She's happy about it Lol.. she's like"finally back in my house!"


----------



## Boer Mama

Glad she’ll feel safe from the storm snuggled in bed… but it’s going to reinforce her not wanting to grow up and out with the herd 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Glad she’ll feel safe from the storm snuggled in bed… but it’s going to reinforce her not wanting to grow up and out with the herd 😅


Facts Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Her tail is so long lol. She’s so cute 😍


----------



## BloomfieldM

Wait… you have a baby deer? Holy cow. We have a multigenerational family that spends a lot of time on our farm and they aren’t scared of us… but this is a whole new level. How beautiful she is. My goats are very interested in the deer that come to our farm, and have even shared pasture but didn’t really interact. How do your goats respond to her?


----------



## Boer Mama

What a beautiful little lady now! She outgrew her spots!! 😍🥹💕


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh man, are her spots leaving us? 😢


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww shes a real live deer now!🤣🤣 Is she sleeping outside, or still in your bed? She is soooo pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats

Growing up.


----------



## luvmyherd

She is really coming into her own.
I saw a wild doe with her fawn yesterday that made me think of you and Hope.


----------



## Lil Boogie

BloomfieldM said:


> Wait… you have a baby deer? Holy cow. We have a multigenerational family that spends a lot of time on our farm and they aren’t scared of us… but this is a whole new level. How beautiful she is. My goats are very interested in the deer that come to our farm, and have even shared pasture but didn’t really interact. How do your goats respond to her?


The goats and sheep could care less lol. All they know is she's another animal like them lol. They all pile up and sleep together, she licks them all over lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww shes a real live deer now!🤣🤣 Is she sleeping outside, or still in your bed? She is soooo pretty!


She still comes In here and there, but she's sleeping outside with the baby goats and sheep


----------



## Lil Boogie

No y'all! She still has her spots LOL. You just can't see them from that angle Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

luvmyherd said:


> She is really coming into her own.
> I saw a wild doe with her fawn yesterday that made me think of you and Hope.
> View attachment 237670


Aw, how beautiful! Mule deer I assume?


----------



## MellonFriend

Lil Boogie said:


> No y'all! She still has her spots LOL. You just can't see them from that angle Lol


Phew! 😅


----------



## Boer Mama

I was kind of like wow- that was fast! Hasn’t been that long since the last update 😅


----------



## luvmyherd

Yep, giant eared Mulies.


----------



## toth boer goats

😆


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yes, she still has her spots! Can't see the ones on her back and side because of the angle lol. Their there tho!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

She’s still a baby 🥰😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh of course! @Doe C Doe boers!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful 😁


----------



## BloomfieldM

Wow so beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Boer Mama

She’s so big now- I bet she’d be hard for you to hold while standing on a scale to try and get her weight 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those l-o-n-g legs! And her spots are fading! She is so pretty!💕💜


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> She’s so big now- I bet she’d be hard for you to hold while standing on a scale to try and get her weight 😅


Yes. I tried picking her up and she was having non of it lol


----------



## luvmyherd

She seems very contented. What a beautiful animal.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

Yesterday I got some nice new pictures of Hope with my Camera. I need to upload them tonight after I'm back from a funeral. My aunt passed away yesterday morning, then I had to leave to work with my dad. So I never got them uploaded yesterday. 


Today when we let Hope out to graze she ate for about 20 mins, then I went outside to eat a chicken biscuit and watch her, I took her a granola bar and she gobbled it up. I had gotten some acorns gathered (she eats a couple handfuls of them acorns a day as a treat), then she noticed I had food in my hand and kept trying to steal it from me Lol. I gave her a couple bits of the biscuit and she ate it. My dad came in the house and got a biscuit and brought it out and fed it to her Lol. Then, I let her in the house for a few while I made her bottle. In the meantime my dad had fed her a piece of bread Lol.... She then got her bottle and went back out. She's definitely gotta full belly now considering she also ate some of the goats grain😂


----------



## luvmyherd

Love these updates and am anxious for pictures.🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Yuki

She’s so stinking cute!


----------



## 21goaties

She is so fuzzy! Can she jump over that fence?


----------



## Lil Boogie

21goaties said:


> She is so fuzzy! Can she jump over that fence?


Yep, She has only jumped over it once bec my dad drove his LOUD truck in the backyard. She has no interest in doing so


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Lil Boogie said:


> View attachment 238942
> View attachment 238943
> View attachment 238944
> View attachment 238945


look at that fluffy puppy 😍😍😍


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s looking so elegant now 💕
You would never know she’s a little piggy and ate a bunch of biscuits… she carries it well! 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh she just has the sweetest face ever!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

Ommagosh! Beautiful.


----------



## Tanya

She is growing into a real well made lady..... Well done on how excellent she looks....


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thank you! Since she's now eating a lot of hay, grass, acorns, etc, she is filled out really nicely. Her jaw is completely healed and has hair back on it. She's officially lost all her spots! I got some new pix of her with my camera, I'll have to upload them soon. She just got naturally dewormed again for the second time just to ensure she doesn't have anything like that going on. I recently bought a deer feed (meant for baiting, it's apple flavored and round like dog food) and she loves it! She is going great on it so we'll keep her on that as a additive to her diet. She also still gets bananas, apples, carrots, and any else she steals from us lol


----------



## Boer Mama

I knew her spots were on the way out- can’t wait to her young adult pics 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl

About her spots 
 About Hope herself


----------



## BloomfieldM

I have named our entire local deer population Carlisle.. they come for the apples and stay for the ambiance. I secretly wish some would stay… so love Hope 😍😍


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww man, I wanted those spots to stay forever. 😢 Guess she's officially a big-girl now! 😙


----------



## Lil Boogie

Not good pics but I took these with my phone today. That's her food she's eating. Yum


----------



## toth boer goats

She is beautiful.


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s a long legged beauty 💖


----------



## Yuki

Hope looks like a big girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is Beautiful! She has grown very well under your care! Good Job!!💗


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Yuki

She is one with the goats!😂


----------



## Boer Mama

She fits right in ❤😁❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, I love it. She’s just one of the herd.


----------



## BloomfieldM

My what an interesting looking goat you have, do you mind if I inquire about the breed? 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww theres Hope! Good to see her again!💖💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

I love that you keep us updated on your beautiful Hope. How wonderful that she fits in with the goats.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Just figured id take a look into the past with yall


----------



## luvmyherd

Awe thanks. I remember when you first brought her home. She is amazing.


----------



## Yuki

Aww she was so little!


----------



## MellonFriend

How time flies. 😢 You've done such and amazing job with her. 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

Such a tiny little spotted thing… and now all grown- and all thanks to you!! ❤🍀💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hope, she's gone. She apparently jumped out of the pen this morning after we left to go hunting. We found tracks and where they went, but they disappear. The last few days she's been really sassy, and rambunctious. I think she's in heat. Her tracks led RIGHT to where two bucks hang out on our property. So, right past there on our neighbors property is a big field and a pine thicket. I hope she comes back, but obviously we aren't in control of that. Even if she doesn't come back, she eating and drinking great. And there's a huge lake over by the pines, so I know she'll be fine. Even if she don't come back, we know we did everything to give her the what life that she could have had. After all, If we wouldn't have done that C-section, she wouldn't be here. So, nearly 7 months with her? Is way more than we expected, since we figured she wouldn't even make it at birth. Boy did she show us! So, hopefully Hope returns. If not, I'm not too worried about it. I used to fear her getting shot. But, obviously there's only so much I can do. And even if she ends up on someone's dinner plate, I know she lived a good life with all the apples, bananas, hay, fresh water, peanut butter- and anything else she could steal off our table. Gonna miss her, if she doesn't come back. My dad is eh, depressed to a point, but he understands it was just a matter of time til she jumped out, anyway. Now I'm ready for another strange animal to foster Lol.

Good luck, Hope.


----------



## Yuki

Good bye Hope!!!! Maybe you can get a bear next😂 that would be fun


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You did amazing with her, Lil Boogie! Hope is so lucky that you were able to save her and give her an awesome life. It would be so cool if she comes back to visit you....only time will tell I guess. Best of luck Hope. ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You did amazing with her, Lil Boogie! Hope is so lucky that you were able to save her and give her an awesome life. It would be so cool if she comes back to visit you....only time will tell I guess. Best of luck Hope. ❤


Thank you. Although, know it wasn't just me. My dad had a big role in the later part. My dad doesn't know what to do now. I told him I'll go to @Boer Mama place and get him a bigger baby deer Lol


----------



## Yuki

Get your dad another baby


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Maybe she will return to see you again..That would be awesome!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yuki said:


> Get your dad another baby


Poor guy, he just told my mom he feels worthless now


----------



## Yuki

Yep he definitely needs another baby to care for! Of the unique kind that is


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh my goodness! I hope ms Hope comes back with some babies to show you off to you guys! I think she will miss you all and come back for a visit… just a matter of time ❤
Ill keep an eye out on our meadow deer in the spring for a fawn 😂
Or… an antelope would be cool 🤔


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

I will miss her pictures and story
She is definitely one of the luckiest deer ever. I was just thinking recently about how the call of the wild would no doubt get the best of her one day.🌳🌲🏞
It would be awesome if she decides to visit for threats and shows up with babies in the spring.


----------



## Lil Boogie

So, we found out Hope has been back! Just not while we've been outside. Found her tiny hoof prints where my dad used to walk her. And, found where she's been laying down in tall weeds above my doe pasture, also where my dad used to walk her! Haven't seen her in person, but at least we know she's alive. My dad cried so much and was depressed. He's good now, as he knows she's alive. We have been keeping a pile of corn out with fresh apples, as that's what she eat before and it's been disappearing 🤫. My dad said to his best friend on the phone " I never thought I'd miss her so much.. It's like a kid running away from home, I just feel worthless. She was my baby😥". So, it hurt me to see him like that. He's never been attached to any animals we've had but two. And the connection between them wasn't like him and Hope. Hope truly got my dad's heart, and still does. That little baby deer, that we brought home in May, who we were sure wouldn't make it, absolutely stole my dad's heart. She grew on me and my dad the quickest, because we are the ones who delivered her, and took care of her. I've never been so stressed about a baby animal before! She was giving me PTSD on so many levels Lol. When she hit two days old, even the thought of her running away or something taking her made me ball my eyes out. I felt this deep connection that I can't explain. It was wayyy stronger than I've ever had with most of our animals. When I was walking the day before yesterday and I found her tracks, I stood there crying and thanking the Lord for letting us know she's alive. I took my dad and surprised him when he got home and he was like "OMG! It IS her tracks!" He was excited. I know for sure it's her tracks because the only other deer that comes here is two bucks. And their tracks are huge. So, thank you Lord, Hopes alive!!!!


----------



## Yuki

Yay!!!! So glad she is coming back! She knows where home is that’s for sure


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Omg that’s so exciting!!! Hopefully you’ll get to see her!


----------



## BloomfieldM

We have a deer family who basically lives on our farm. They know us and aren’t really afraid of us. I bet since you raised her, she will let you see her again.


----------



## Boer Mama

Do you have a call or whistle for her?
I wonder why she isn’t coming to play with her buddy? 
im glad you’ve got signs of her around anyway since she wants to play hide and seek 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie

Im pretty sure she's hanging out with the deer on our neighbors property, there's a few grown does and the same bucks that are coming here. There's no fawns but I bet that's where she's been going


----------



## luvmyherd

It is super that she is getting to live free but knows where to come for a little food and safety if she needs it.


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s awesome news!!


----------



## Jubillee

Wow, such a bittersweet ending to this story. I'm so glad she's been visiting and knows where "home" is. And that it brightened your dad's heart!! What a sweet sweet story. How amazing would it be if she continues to hang around and you see her with her own babies in the spring


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏👍😊


----------



## Jessica84

Awww I know how you feel. The two fawns I raised eventually left me and realized they were deer. It was extremely sad but also at the same time made my heart warm that they were able to be deer and do deer things, and I’m sure went on to have babies or their own.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

I have loved following Hope's story so much. How aptly she was named! My heart is hurting so much for you and your dad, but Hope is alive because of the two of you. She is learning to live a whole and fulfilling deer life just because of you.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## riversandrew425

Hi how are you


----------



## Lil Boogie

riversandrew425 said:


> Hi how are you


Fine lol. You?


----------



## Lil Boogie

😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

So, our beautiful Hope showed up on trail cam a few days ago, eating apples and corn! Also, she has a young boyfriend🤫🤫🤫. Hes a tiny yearling Lol. She was up at my nighbors house today, he was petting her and loving on her. He called us when we wernt home saying "Ugh, your deer is in the yard😆". Im SO happy! He said shes healthy and fat! So, shes alive and not hurt thank the LORD!!!! I cried of joy❤❤. The lord is looking after our Hope, keeping her safe like I knew he would.


----------



## MellonFriend

That's awesome! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good news!


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m so excited to see her baby in the spring! Lol
Well, hopefully you get to see it anyway. ❤


----------



## Tanya

Hope has growd up. You have done a sterling job. She will bring her fawn to show you. Tell your dad that she will always know he her hooman and will teach her youngen the ways of your farm.


----------



## Yuki

Yay!!! Can’t wait till she brings her little baby by. That boy better treat her right she’s got goat friends that knows where he’s at


----------



## Brooklynn J.

Aw got herself a boyfriend ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Im thrilled to hear about Hope! I bet your Dad was relieved too.! Thanks for shareing that!💖


----------



## luvmyherd

What a wonderful journey this has been. I hope you keep spotting her for many years. With many babies.


----------

